# New diver, Needs a dive partner.



## El_Jefe (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all i recently got certified (1yr ago), and i am looking for a dive budy. I dont care about experance level i just want to get out and have some fun. 

I have all my own gear minus tanks right now and i am always looking for some, but have yet to find the right deal on them. But anyway if you are intersted plese email me and let me know. 

Also i am active duty military so if you have a boat and need to use the boat launch on NAS or any where else that can be arranged.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## thebardog (Apr 14, 2012)

want to go friday morning?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I don't have a boat, but have been wanting to shore dive Pickens or the Park East reefs. I'm like you, I don't care...just want to get under the water. I work out at NAS as a govie, maybe we could meet up sometime and plan something.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Truth is I'm always looking for people to go w/ too. I have a boat but it's getting worked on right now. I only have like one friend that does spearfishing. I have all of my gear except for tanks also and like meeting new people. I don't have much experience yet either. Other than my cert dives, I've just done 3 others in 85/75/60 feet of water. Oh I'm AF so I can get onto NAS and Eglin/Herby.


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

Add me to the list of newbies without dive partners. Also to the one for people with boats that never run 

PM me if anyone wants to setup a dive one weekend. I'll happily split gas, etc.


----------

